# Fishermans Beach 04/12



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

Got home early yesterday, so popped down to fishys beach. The water was pretty calm, little to no swell. The wind was around 12 knots and gusting to 20 (according to BOM).

I cruised out and trolled past the Royal and then out in front of the pier, where I was greeted by some dolphins.

I landed a couple of flathead and dropped a few over 30cms and then headed back towards home. Along the way I dropped another 5 flatties and kept one which was 32cm.

In the end I came home with 3 around 30cm and dropped quite a few more. Once again, the revolution was outstanding and I pretty much kept a dry bum for the whole trip. The sunset was awesome too.

Got most of the fish and dark grey powerbait 4 inch minnows. All the fish were great sport on my light gear too.

If I get the chance and it's calm enough, I'll give swoffing a go tonight. Been itching to roll over some of those clousers

Cheers

Ivan

P.S. Still no pics, gotta get myself a waterproof case for the digi


----------

